# Ventura V-tec Alpha



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The battery on my Ventura v-tec Alpha has finally run out of juice after four years. Just thought those of you that own an example or remember this wonderful watch might be interested to see what's inside:

*Ventura cal. VEN_03*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The battery on my Ventura v-tec Alpha has finally run out of juice after four years. Just thought those of you that own an example or remember this wonderful watch might be interested to see what's inside:


Hi Rich...or should I say "Hi Stranger"  ... hope you're keeping well. 

Nice to see the innards....and that battery has done well.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool watch....

I had one pass through my hands for a week or 2....

I liked it a lot, Im sure its destined for classic status now that Ventura as a company is no more...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello gents 

According to Jason's "forum member lifecycle" post I think I'm well and truly "Category F"  I think I've bought only three or four wristwatches this year; definitely something wrong with me!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have a shot of the front at all?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Do you have a shot of the front at all?


It's one of these - http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=35418


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Rich, nice to see you posting 

A nice pic too, I was only reading your V-Tech review this morning. I lusted after one of these 2 or 3 years back but could not find anybody willing to sell, then the prices dropped and they seemed to fall from favour a little but now, they seem to be sought after again. I think that they are beautiful.


----------

